# GT: San Antonio Spurs @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*San Antonio Spurs [7-1] @ Dallas Mavericks [5-2]*
 | Thursday, November 15 2007 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 8:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Dallas Mavericks won their first Southwest Division title last season, unseating the two-time defending Southwest champion San Antonio Spurs. It didn't stop the Spurs from earning their fourth NBA title. 

The Texas powerhouses meet for the first time this season on Thursday when the Spurs visit Dallas in search of their fifth straight victory. 

Dallas won three of four games against San Antonio last season en route to a league-best 67-15 record, ending the Spurs' reign in the Southwest. San Antonio had won both of the previous division titles since realignment before the 2004-05 season. 

The Mavericks, however, were upset in the first round of the playoffs by Golden State. San Antonio, eliminated from the playoffs two seasons ago by Dallas, took advantage and won another NBA title. 

Both teams have gotten off to strong starts this season, with the Spurs (7-1) holding the best record in the Western Conference. They made a season-high 13 3-pointers on 27 attempts to beat the Los Angeles Lakers 107-92 on Tuesday for their fifth victory by at least 10 points. 

More at http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=AgQqt79.0RhegcQ8z_S1GIG8vLYF?gid=2007111506


*Starting Lineups*






































*Devin Harris - Trenton Hassell - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Desagana Diop*

*vs.*





































*Tony Parker - Michael Finley - Bruce Bowen - Fabricio Oberto - Tim Duncan*


*6th men:*
















*Jason Terry vs. Manu Ginobili*




*Injuries*

*Mavs:* Devean George (left foot) and Eddie Jones (right leg) are out. 
*Spurs:* Robert Horry (inactive) and Jacque Vaughn (right calf) are out; Brent Barry (right ankle) is day-to-day. 











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There are two possible starting line-ups:

Harris, JHo, Hassell, Dirk, Diop which was used in POR game.

Harris, Barea, JHo, Dirk, Diop which was used in GSW game.

I'd probably expect to see the first line-up.

Either way, Dallas usually shows up for the big games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> There are two possible starting line-ups:
> 
> Harris, JHo, Hassell, Dirk, Diop which was used in POR game.
> 
> ...


I hope we will never ever see that lineup with Harris and Barea again, this is a lot worse than Harris and Terry and we have had more than enough of two small guards starting in the backcourt.

The Mavs always show up against the Spurs like you said, should be a good game, probably a close one with a win for Dallas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I hope we will never ever see that lineup with Harris and Barea again, this is a lot worse than Harris and Terry and we have had more than enough of two small guards starting in the backcourt.
> 
> The Mavs always show up against the Spurs like you said, should be a good game, probably a close one with a win for Dallas.


With SAS being a bigger slower team, I think we'll see Hassell in the line-up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Most important question: Will you be at the game and will you boo Michael Finley ? :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Most important question: Will you be at the game and will you boo Michael Finley ? :whistling:



Do I even need to answer that question?

Finley = automatic boo from me. Good for him to chase that ring, but now I boo out of jealousy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Go *SPURS* go!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Go *SPERMS* go!!


That's a critical typo. It's ok. I've taken the liberty and corrected it for you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Go *SPURS* go!!


I actually like the chant and I like it best when the Mavs win in San Antonio.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Maurice with the starting spot? Awkward. But you know what? Hes been doing a great job on the defense. I hate to say it but hes been more active on D than Devin.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

mavs on fire in the 4th. spurs throwing in white flag early.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SAS is on the 1st of b2b, so Pops may as well rest his players if the game becomes out of reach.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bass was 4-4 from FT with 6 points. 21+ minutes.... 2 dimes.... BUT... 3 TO's.

Not bad, but still making mistakes.

AJ seems to really like him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Next game of any interest is Wednesday @HOU.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nothing new, really. We have the Spurs' number, they have Phoenix' number and the Suns usually own us. Really surprised to see Ager starting, but I like that Avery is trying different lineups in the early going of the season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Nothing new, really. We have the Spurs' number, they have Phoenix' number and the *Suns usually own us*. Really surprised to see Ager starting, but I like that Avery is trying different lineups in the early going of the season.


That depends on whether or not Amare stays healthy.

Still though, we haven't had a 7-game series between DAL and PHX with a healthy Amare under AJ, so anything can happen. The Suns look great season after season, yet nothing to show for it (like Dallas).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

My point is that I think we have a better chance of winning a series against San Antonio than Phoenix.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> My point is that I think we have a better chance of winning a series against San Antonio than Phoenix.


With that in mind, how happy do you think Pops was when AJ got knocked out last season? :lol:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

He probably sent Don Nelson a gift basket of sorts, lol. Anyways, I dislike the Mavs, but I reeeeally hate the Spurs, so props to them for waxing the Spurs last night ^_^


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> With that in mind, how happy do you think Pops was when AJ got knocked out last season? :lol:


I don't know about Popovich, but Duncan sure sounded happy about that yesterday :whistling:



> You tend to believe it when Tim Duncan says that San Antonio's high regard for Dallas hasn't been diminished one iota in the wake of the Mavs' historic first-round ouster by Golden State in the 2007 playoffs.
> 
> "No," Duncan said as the crowd around his locker began to disperse, asked if the Mavs have dipped in stature.
> 
> "We were happy to see them go in the first round."


----------

